# Newbie Rider Deciding between BD or staying Local



## terminatorsd (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey guys,
I've never owned a Road Bike, but I really want to get into cycling. I have been riding mountain bikes. I want to cycle as a means of transportation but also as a sport.

I live in San Diego which is pretty popular place for cycling, and I have been scouting craigslist for quite sometime. Some of the bikes I've looked at were pretty beat up, and the guys are asking near retail prices for them. 

Nevertheless I get to ride it, and more or less see whats wrong with it. (or hopefully so with my untrained eye)
Should I continue with my Craigslist venture. Here is what I will look at tomorrow. Opinions? http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/bik/721200595.html

Or decide on purchasing a bike from BikesDirect, my only problem with that is finding something that would fit me well, AND there is so many choices. I'm staying under $1000 and want something that I won't be upgrading in the near future. Hey maybe even suggest a model.

As for myself I'm 6'1 215lbs, Large Frame, and heavily built.

Thanks for any replies otherwise I'll welcome myself to the site.


----------



## Mark_TN (Dec 7, 2007)

I went with BD for my first road bike purchase, and while the quality of the bike was very good, the fit wasn't. When going by the standard 'stand over' height, it doesn't take into consideration the person's torso and arm length. So, while it's a good starting-off point, it's only that, and a good LBS will be able to work with you to change out stems, look at set-back seatposts, and otherwise ensure that you get a good fit on your bike.

What money I saved buying from BD, I've probably spent on tweaks and fits. 

So, not only will you want to consider how well the bike will fit, but also if you're willing to build it up from the 'dealer-ready' box that'll arrive at your door. That's worth some money/time as well. 

As it is, I'm now looking for a new road bike, and while I now have a good idea of the dimensions I need for a bike, I'm now looking at going to the LBS for my purchase.

There's been a lot of trickle-down technology on components through the years, and you can find pretty decent stuff on bikes under a $1000. Sure, the penalties for the lower cost will likely be weight, long-term durability, and precision, but the gears'll shift and the brakes'll stop. That said, look into getting the best possible frame for your money, and then consider upgrading the parts as desired and needed.

Welcome to the forum! Again, no problems with BD, but not sure I'll purchase from them again at this time.


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

Stay away from both buying online and craigslist for your first road bike.

Find a reputable LBS and buy from them, you won't regret it.

Otherwise you will end up with a bike that spends a lot of time hanging from the garage ceiling on hooks.


----------



## frank828 (Oct 13, 2007)

i bought my first mountain bike through Performance or Supergo or something. it sat in my garage. : /


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

You need a local bike shop, not an internet bike.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

You should go to Wrench Science and go through their sizing program. And you should do this regardless of whether you're going to buy from your LBS or over the "internets." 

If this is your first road bike then you want to make sure that it fits you properly or it will gather dust. With an LBS on your side, you can always go back and have them make adjustments, etc. Can't do that on line, at least not yet. This of course assumes that someone at your LBS is good at fitting people to bikes. Not always the case. Some LBS's just want to move inventory. 

I bought from BD because by the time I got around to getting serious about a road bike in mid-July of 06' the local shops were either low or completely out of bikes in my size and price range.


----------

